# Solved: testing web page on local host



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

hi,

I have never used my laptop as a server to test web pages, anyway, I have installed xampplite on windows vista, how do you test a webpage on the localhost, this may sound a silly question but I really don't know how it is done

thanks for any help


----------



## cpscdave (Feb 25, 2004)

In the xamp directory there should be a directory called htdocs. 

Any files you put there will be accessable via your webserver. 

So if you had xamp installed at C:\xampp\ 
and you put the file you wish to test at: 
C:\xampp\htdocs\myfile.html 

You should see it when you point your web-browser to http:\\localhost\myfile.html


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

cpscdave,

thanks for your help, greatly appreciated
have one more question, I have moved the whole folder(pngwebdesign) into the htdocs folder and when i preview the index page from there it works but when I go into say Firefox and type http://localhost/pngwebdesign/index.html into the address bar, the webpage does not come up. Even for one file - http://localhost/index.html, it still won't work


----------



## vipernet (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry I dont really use xampplite. Just install IIS from your windows CD?
here is a good wrtie up

http://learn.iis.net/page.aspx/28/install-iis-7-on-windows-vista-and-windows-7/


----------



## vipernet (Aug 23, 2007)

Try restarting the service were you added a new DIR.


go to C:\xampplite and open setup_xampp.bat. Then open xampp-control.exe.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

aconite said:


> cpscdave,
> 
> thanks for your help, greatly appreciated
> have one more question, I have moved the whole folder(pngwebdesign) into the htdocs folder and when i preview the index page from there it works but when I go into say Firefox and type http://localhost/pngwebdesign/index.html into the address bar, the webpage does not come up. Even for one file - http://localhost/index.html, it still won't work


What do you get?

Peace...


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

silly me, finally worked it out


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! What was the problem?

Peace...


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

xampplite was not running


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

LOL well, that will do it. 

Thanks for the update.

Peace...


----------

